# Idea para tierra virtual de potencia



## seaarg (Sep 5, 2012)

Estoy experimentando con varias tecnicas para amplis clase D, bajo requerimiento de fuente simple, y en una de mis pruebas quise hacer la salida usando medio puente y tierra virtual.

Para quien tenga esta necesidad, se puede realizar una tierra virtual (o fuente partida) utilizando el MC34063 que es bien barato, con un transistor externo NPN (como el TIP41) en modo step down. (ver datasheet para el esquematico)

De esta forma, en mi caso la fuente es de 12v y ajusto el preset del divisor de voltaje del integrado para obtener 6V en la salida y tengo la tierra virtual necesaria para mover un parlante de 4 ohms con 6+6V

Es una forma muy barata de trabajar con amplis de fuente partida desde una fuente simple, como podria ser una bateria de auto. El ripple se reduce mucho usando un capacitor grande (en mi caso, 4700uf)

En caso de trabajar en un auto, se puede regular la entrada a 12V exactos con otro de estos integraditos, cosa de no estar afectado por las variaciones de voltaje del alternador.

El offset a la salida se regula con el preset que regula la salida del integrado, con el tester en mano logre dejarlo en 1mV, a no demasiada potencia claro, sino aumenta el ripple (tal vez aumentar capacitor y frecuencia?)

Bueno, es todo. Queria compartirlo, ojala le sirva a alguien. A mi me soluciono un problema y me evita el costo de hacer 3 puentes H en un sistema 2.1 chiquito.

PD: Otro "tip", pero para clase D: mi pwm es tranquilo, a 185khz. Estoy usando el mismo MC que genera la tierra virtual para obtener una frecuencia para los PWM. De esta forma, estan todos los integrados sincronizados por el y no hay batidos de frecuencia.

PD2: Probablemente algun purista piense que estoy haciendo locuras y asi es. Mi idea es hacer algo decentemente bueno y barato, con los componentes que tenga a mano  Estoy aprendiendo muchisimo jeje uso un TL494 como modulador PWM para el clase D y si bien no creo que sea hi fi ni mucho menos, suena bastante bien


----------

